# C-bag ready to ship the 4 axis thing  . need info .



## mmcmdl (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## C-Bag (Jan 26, 2021)

Sent it last nite on PM


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 26, 2021)

Well good on you. I'll put a label together and get it out first thing tomorrow!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 26, 2021)

Done . Delete thread .


----------

